

Ask HN: Anyone know why searchyc.com is down?  - stevenj


======
ScottWhigham
Comcast decided to drop hosting. <http://searchyc.com/post/6027748746/why-is-
searchyc-down>

Also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605959>

------
tonyskn
As a side effect, Chrome extension "HN Sidebar" is not working.

